# [OT] Wireless ADSL Router per Gentoo

## Ghostraider

Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ormai il Natale arriva e quì a casa stavamo pensando di farci un regalino ovvero passare dalla LAN su cavo al Wireless ho visto che Gentoo dovrebbe supportare anche dall'installazione le wireless LAN e ormai i pacchetti per ipw2100 - ipw2200 sono OK.

Dunque il dubbio che mi assale è su quale Router ADSL con Access Point integrato orientarci...

Per ora i candidati sarebbero 2 :

- Dlink DSL-G604T

- Netgear WGR614v

Quello della Dlink googlando un po' pare non sia del tutto soddisfacente però con l'aggiornamento del firmware tutto dovrebbe risolversi.

Comuque se qualcuno di voi ha qualche esperienza in più a riguardo sono tutto occhi

 :Very Happy:   :Shocked: 

Ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Linksys WRT54G o WAP54G. sono anche flashabili con una distro speciale linux.

----------

## Ghostraider

Bene grazie darò un'occhiata alle specifiche.

Quindi questi hanno piena compatibilità con linux...benone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fonderia per caso hai provato il modello WAG54G o sai come è fatto il firewalldi tale release...purtr non ci sono foto esplicative se è un firewall pacco o altament configurabile con tutte le sue regolette...

----------

## Ghostraider

Salve ragazzi...mi sono documentato un po' googlando sulla rete   :Very Happy: 

Forse c'è un piccolo problemino...mooolto probabilmente l'acquisto sarà del modello "Dlink DSL-G604T" ora so che questo aggeggio in quanto a sicurezza  è forte mentre per qualità e configurabilità perde un pochino.

Ho trovato anche un bell'articolo su Linux Pratico che tratta di connettiità Wi-Fi e comunque pare che funzioni.

Ho trovato anche che l'aggiornamento del firmware scaricabile dal sito del produttore dovrebbe risolvere i problemini    :Laughing: 

Se qualc'uno c'è già passato sarò felice di sentire qualche info   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

cercati un linksys!

buoni prezzi ed ottimi prodotti!

e cmq io i router (quelli seri) li ho sempre riflashati da qualsiasi browser e su qualsiasi s.o

questo linksys l'ho provato e va benissimo

----------

## shev

Io ho il netgear DG834G e mi sento di consigliarlo senza ombra di dubbio. Completo, semplicissimo da usare e configurare, stabile ed efficente. Con le ultime versioni del firmware ha raggiunto una maturità notevole (firmware che ho aggiornato per ben due volte tramite rete wireless e con firefox senza nessun problema, contro tutte le ietture del manuale netgear  :Razz: ).

Forse rispetto ai prodotti da te citati ha qualche funzione in più e un costo leggermente superiore, ma IMHo vale tutti i soldi che costa (anche se ora costa la metà di quanto l'ho pagato io  :Wink: )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Shev, avevo già letto tuoi commenti positivi circa l'aggeggio e devo dire che leggendo manuali e vedendo foto del software non posso che darti ragione.

Se qualcuno è interessato all'acquisto del netgear, questo è il prezzo più basso che ho trovato, tra negozi online e reali. L'ho preso oggi e oltretutto me lo son fatto consegnare in uno dei loro negozietti, quindi niente spese di spedizione  :Very Happy: 

[url=http://www.eprice.it/Product.pasp?txtCategory=C384_100(EPR_Base)&txtProductID=392602(EPR_Base)]netgear DG834GIT a 136 uri[/url]

non vedo l'ora di iniziare a giochicchiarci su...

Oltretutto a livello di features di sicurezza non se la cava male, costa meno dell'equivalente us robotic [a parità di potenzialità e semplicità del sw].

Per quanto riguarda i linksys non sono affatto chiari circa la configurabilità del loro firewall [dalla guida sembra che puoi solo decidere se attivarlo o meno  :Shocked:  ] [qualcuno che ne ha uno può chiarire?] e poi, digiamogelo, il netgear è MOLTO PIU' BELLO esteticamento  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i linksys non sono affatto chiari circa la configurabilità del loro firewall [dalla guida sembra che puoi solo decidere se attivarlo o meno  ] e poi, diciamocelo, il netgear è MOLTO PIU' BELLO esteticamento 

 

boh a me nn risulta cosi "giocattoloso" (per lo meno il modello da me provato) ma di fronte ad un netgear mi tolgo tanto di cappello: 

hai la possibilità di costruire una marea di regole, relativamente al firewall, cosa che in effetti non tutti i router SOHO fanno fare...

in termini di prestazioni i router della netgear sono ottimi ma per la questione del supporto wireless? non li ho mai potuti provare so per

certo pero' che il linksys in questione, come detto in un post tempo

addietro, copre una superficie vastissima (ed e' stato provato in un casa dove molti altri router e/o apn avevano serie difficolta')

GG

----------

## shev

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> in termini di prestazioni i router della netgear sono ottimi ma per la questione del supporto wireless? non li ho mai potuti provare so per
> 
> certo pero' che il linksys in questione, come detto in un post tempo
> 
> addietro, copre una superficie vastissima (ed e' stato provato in un casa dove molti altri router e/o apn avevano serie difficolta')

 

Direi che anche nel wireless si comportano egregiamente. Io ci tengo in piedi la mia wlan domestica mista (macosx, linux, win etc) da più di un anno credo, senza nessun problema, cedimento, disconnessione o altro. Come ricezione non c'è per niente male, copro abbastanza bene i tre piani di casa mia (taverna, piano terra e primo piano) con ap al pian terreno. Copro anche quasi tutto il giardino attorno alla casa. Fa un po' fatica ad arrivare in camera mia, essendoci parecchie porte/pareti di mezzo, anche se arriva cmq discretamente. A breve dovrei sostituire l'antenna integrata (da 2 dBi se non erro) con una più performante da 5 dBi, ma già quella sua di default si difende bene. Insomma, un prodotto completo, dalle ottime e efficenti funzionalità ed ora con un prezzo davvero appetibile.

----------

## lavish

Ecco qua... it's time to go wireless  :Razz: 

Riesumo il post perche' da perfetto niubbo in campo wireless non so cosa fare...

Devo portare la connessione a mia sorella (ora ha una slack che lascera' posto a gentoo appena on-line  :Wink:  ), il cui pc non e' raggiungibile con un cavo di rete... l'unica soluzione sembra quella di  prendere un router wireless ed una scheda pci wireless (io mi connetterei via "cavo" al router).

Che modello atm mi consigliate per stare su un buon rapporto prestazioni/prezzo? Inoltre si tratterebbe di una rete mista con mio padre connesso via laptop (windows) e... ci sarebbe l'idea di connettere al router (se possibile) anche una stampante...

Grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## Ghostraider

Dunque alla fine ci siamo orientati sul Netgear DG834GIT, è sicuramente un'ottimo prodotto semplice e veloce da installare e con un'ottima portata del segnale.

Noi abitiamo al 4° piano e facendo un test al 6° si naviga tranquillamente  :Very Happy:  ...per fortuna offre anche  le funzionalità di protezione e crittografia WEP e WPA.

Come consiglio direi di evitare i dlink...danno un po' di problemi anche se con gli ultimi firmware le cose vanno un po' meglio.

[EDIT] 

Per la stampante, router con porte usb a parte, forse la miglior cosa è mettere su un serverino solo per la stampa connesso al router via eth.

----------

## koma

http://www.newprice.it/home.aspx?FID=13&PID=71225

 :Wink:  avevo aperto un topic uguale identico  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per la stampante, router con porte usb a parte, forse la miglior cosa è mettere su un serverino solo per la stampa connesso al router via eth.

 

ci sono in giro print server usb-ethernet o usb-bluetooth economici.. io valuterei  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 *koma wrote:*   

>  avevo aperto un topic uguale identico 

 

Si' ma il tuo era duplicato di questo  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ci sono in giro print server usb-ethernet o usb-bluetooth economici.. io valuterei 

 

Intendi qualcosa tipo... http://www.expansys.it/product.asp?code=107885 ?

 :Shocked:   E' la prima volta che vedo roba del genere... come compatibilita' con linux? 

Per quanto riguarda il router penso che andro' su un Netgear DG834GIT ... sembra davvero molto bello (da come ne parlate   :Laughing:  )... 

Per la scheda pci wireless ho trovato la WG311T sempre di NETGEAR, ma i prezzi mi sembrano altini (piu' del router o_0 )... consigli per questo?

Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## luna80

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Linksys WRT54G o WAP54G. sono anche flashabili con una distro speciale linux.

 

cosa intendi con "flashabili con una distro speciale linux"?

----------

## shev

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il router penso che andro' su un Netgear DG834GIT ... sembra davvero molto bello (da come ne parlate   )... 
> 
> Per la scheda pci wireless ho trovato la WG311T sempre di NETGEAR, ma i prezzi mi sembrano altini (piu' del router o_0 )... consigli per questo?

 

Sul router va tranquillo, lo uso da parecchio tempo ed è spettacolare per funzionalità/semplicità/prestazioni ed ora anche prezzo (ai miei tempi era caruccio...). Per la copertura rispetto al post precedente devo fare un aggiornamento: l'ho spostato di 30 (trenta!) centimetri mettendolo sulla mensola più alta anzichè quella bassa (e "coperta") in cui stava e come per magia ora il segnale è più forte in tutta la casa, cameretta mia compresa. Non mi serve più nessun antenna potenziata  :Smile: 

Sulle schede ne ho due di WG311, solo che di prima generazione: se con la seconda non hanno fatto grossi cambiamenti (ma mi pare che ne abbiano fatti, tipo il chip...) vanno divinamente, funziona tutto (wep e wpa compresi).

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

> Sulle schede ne ho due di WG311, solo che di prima generazione: se con la seconda non hanno fatto grossi cambiamenti (ma mi pare che ne abbiano fatti, tipo il chip...) vanno divinamente, funziona tutto (wep e wpa compresi).

 

Immagino che funzioni tutto  :Smile:  Ma constano moltissimo.... conosci niente di compatibile e piu' econimico? Quelle della D-Link sono abbastanza a buon mercato ma non ho mai sentito commenti entusiastici riguardo alla compatibilita'...

<EDIT n.1> grazie a  tutti per il feedback sul router... questo pomeriggio lo ordino  :Wink: 

<EDIT n.2> ho trovato quella scheda (la WG311) a ~50 euro.. non mi sembra malissimo... quasi quasi...   :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   Linksys WRT54G o WAP54G. sono anche flashabili con una distro speciale linux. 
> 
> cosa intendi con "flashabili con una distro speciale linux"?

 

http://h.vu.wifi-box.net/wrt54g/

http://www.batbox.org/wrt54g-linux.html

http://www.broadbandreports.com/shownews/38267

----------

## lopio

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Dunque alla fine ci siamo orientati sul Netgear DG834GIT ..........

 

ciao mi aggancio a questo thread per una domanda di questo tipo.

Ho piccola rete domestica che esce in internet su adsl tramite pirelli switch  fornito da telecoml.L'incapsulazione utilizzata e' 1483 routed ip LLC.

Vorrei avere accesso anche tramite wireless con portaili e quindi volevo sapere se il Netgear supporta questo protocolo o si limita a ppoa e  ppoe e se conviene quindi comprarlo per sostituire il Pirelli. Oppure esistono soluzioni alternative + economiche magari con ricevitore wireless meno costoso  (che non so nemmeno come  chiamare) che  dovrebbe  limitarsi a trasferire in traffico wireless in ethernet  e  connettersi ad una delle quattro porte ethernet del Pirelli ?

grazie ciao

----------

## Ghostraider

 *lopio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Oppure esistono soluzioni alternative + economiche magari con ricevitore wireless meno costoso  (che non so nemmeno come  chiamare) che  dovrebbe  limitarsi a trasferire in traffico wireless in ethernet  e  connettersi ad una delle quattro porte ethernet del Pirelli ?
> 
> grazie ciao

 

Penso che tu intenda un acces point wireless...in pratica l'aggeggio lo connetti ad una normale porta eth e converte il segnale in wi-fi.

Per il discorso del protocollo sul netgear non saprei penso solo supporti pppoE e pppoA.

----------

## lopio

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che tu intenda un acces point wireless...in pratica l'aggeggio lo connetti ad una normale porta eth e converte il segnale in wi-fi.
> 
> Per il discorso del protocollo sul netgear non saprei penso solo supporti pppoE e pppoA.

 

ok mi  sembra di capire che a me serva un access point in cui il segnale radio esce dall'unica porta ethernet poi collegata al router.

La domanda e' se tale AP e' trasparente quindi spacchetta e forwarda protocolli non wireless sulla ethernet e che quindi la configurazione di routing va fatta sul router Pirelli a cui lui va agganciato.

In tal modo il resto della rete  e ' ignara del fatto che i laptop sono raggiungibili tramite wireless

Corretto ?

 grazie infinite

----------

## nightblade

 *shev wrote:*   

> Io ho il netgear DG834G e mi sento di consigliarlo senza ombra di dubbio. 

 

Stavo pensando di comprarlo... sai se le ultime versioni del firmware hanno corretto la vulnerabilita' dello Zebra Process ?

----------

## lavish

 *nightblade wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*   Io ho il netgear DG834G e mi sento di consigliarlo senza ombra di dubbio.  
> 
> Stavo pensando di comprarlo... sai se le ultime versioni del firmware hanno corretto la vulnerabilita' dello Zebra Process ?

 

Non so dirti riguardo allo Zebra Process, ma ho acquistato anche io questo router e mi ha totalmente soddisfatto! Un prodotto meraviglioso!

<EDIT> ho appena provato l'attacco e in effetti funziona... ARGH!!! (ho l'ultima versione del firmware)

----------

## nightblade

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <EDIT> ho appena provato l'attacco e in effetti funziona... ARGH!!! (ho l'ultima versione del firmware)

 

Checcavolo... e stiamo parlando di una vulnerabilita' vecchia di 7 mesi....

----------

## lavish

Allora aspetta... io ho abilitato la debug mode (ora mi piacerebbe sapere come disattivarla) dando da browser questo comando:

http://192.168.0.1/setup.cgi?todo=debug

e se da una shell nella rete locale do:

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ telnet 192.168.0.1

Trying 192.168.0.1...

Connected to 192.168.0.1.

Escape character is '^]'.

BusyBox v0.61.pre (2004.06.15-10:04+0000) Built-in shell (ash)

Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.

# set

USER='root'

HOME='/'

PS1='# '

OPTIND='1'

PS2='> '

_='help'

TERM='vt102'

PPID='8104'

PATH='/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin/scripts'

SHELL='/bin/sh'

IFS='   

'

PWD='/'

```

Quindi mi sembra di essere entrato... no? Ora vorrei capire come poter disabilitare la debug mode per provare a telenettarmi sulla 2602 (con passwd zebra)

----------

## nightblade

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi mi sembra di essere entrato... no? Ora vorrei capire come poter disabilitare la debug mode per provare a telenettarmi sulla 2602 (con passwd zebra)

 

Riesci a vedere se si riesce a far funzionare l'attacco anche da Internet ?

----------

## lavish

 *nightblade wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Quindi mi sembra di essere entrato... no? Ora vorrei capire come poter disabilitare la debug mode per provare a telenettarmi sulla 2602 (con passwd zebra) 
> 
> Riesci a vedere se si riesce a far funzionare l'attacco anche da Internet ?

 

Fai un saltino in irc? ( /server irc.azzurra.org /query lavish )

Oppure contattami su icq o msn  :Wink: 

----------

## K-Line

Sapete mica se l'access point Dell 4350 (che mi hanno regalato) ha qualche possibilità di funzionare anche con linux?  :Cool: 

----------

## consdel

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno è interessato all'acquisto del netgear, questo è il prezzo più basso che ho trovato, tra negozi online e reali. L'ho preso oggi e oltretutto me lo son fatto consegnare in uno dei loro negozietti, quindi niente spese di spedizione 
> 
> [url=http://www.eprice.it/Product.pasp?txtCategory=C384_100(EPR_Base)&txtProductID=392602(EPR_Base)]netgear DG834GIT a 136 uri[/url]
> 
> non vedo l'ora di iniziare a giochicchiarci su...

 

qua costa ancora meno: 131 eur

----------

## lavish

Io l`ho pagato 115 euro..  :Razz: 

Comunque io e nightblade ci siamo messi a fare delle prove e siamo giunti alla conclusione che telnetd è attivo solo in debug mode. La vulnerabilita' dello Zebra Process invece è stata corretta poichè la 2602 risulta sempre chiusa. Se si tiene conto che è possibile specificare l'accesso al router solo a un ip fidato della lan, direi che possiamo dormire sonni tranquilli  :Smile: 

Inoltre il router è in realtà un istema con CPU MIPS e 16mb di ram (ora posso dire di avere un risc anche io  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ) con una piccola distro linux (no, non è gentoo ;P ).

Il firmaware utilizzato è la V1.05.00

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Ragazzi, scusate se arrivo solo ora, ma come già detto in altro topic il netgear in questione non fa altro che usare una versione di linux per mips, con debug mode si attiva il telnetd per avere una console e lavorarci. Considerando che sul sito netgear si trovano versioni beta del firmware, codice sorgente e compagnia bella (tra cui il "trucco" del debug mode) direi che non c'è nulla di strano o preoccupante. La "special features" è stata rivista, almeno nell'ultima versione beta (che uso da qualche settimana): ora viene richiesto utente e password per poter entrare in modalità debug. Idem per zebra, non risponde più.

Io continuo a consigliarlo questo router, è spettacolare e da quando so che è linux powered mi diverto ancora di più, si può farci di tutto  :Very Happy: 

p.s.: per "uscire" dalla modalità debug basta che uccidi telnetd, un kill e sei fuori. Oppure in stile windows, riavvi  :Razz: 

----------

## nightblade

 *shev wrote:*   

>  La "special features" è stata rivista, almeno nell'ultima versione beta (che uso da qualche settimana): ora viene richiesto utente e password per poter entrare in modalità debug. Idem per zebra, non risponde più.
> 
> 

 

Gia', solo che sul database di vulnerabilita' di securityfocus non c'era notizia di patch/fix, per cui abbiamo voluto fare qualche test...  :Smile: 

----------

## superfayan

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Linksys WRT54G o WAP54G. sono anche flashabili con una distro speciale linux.

 

tra una sett mi arriva ... sono i migliori secondo me...  :Very Happy: 

esteticamente tozzi ma fighi !!  :Wink:   belli  MASSICCI  :Cool:   e configurabili a manetta..

----------

## lavish

 *shev wrote:*   

> [CUT]
> 
> p.s.: per "uscire" dalla modalità debug basta che uccidi telnetd, un kill e sei fuori. Oppure in stile windows, riavvi 

 

Avevamo già provveduto  :Wink: 

Ottimo consiglio ancora comunque shev, gran router!

----------

## nightblade

comprato il NetGear DG834G, e mi associo a quanto detto nel thread: gran bel giocattolo

----------

## comio

Ciao,

esiste qualche prodotto Router Adsl / WiFi che abbia un linux in pancia e che possa essere aggiornato? Mi interesserebbe la possibilità di metterci openvpn e netfilter per poter implementare un WiFi sicuro sicurisssimo.

Any idea?

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

c'era una discussione in merito nel forum... io non ti posso più mergiare il thread quindi cercatela da solo   :Wink:   :Smile: 

ps. il netgear dg"qualcheccosa"

----------

## .:deadhead:.

netgear dg834g è un ottimo accrocchietto.

OT: Cazzantonio da quanto non sei + mod? Sei andato via per mancanza di tempo, perchè hai finito il fegato o inquanto hai Cazziato troppo  :Laughing: ?

----------

## drakkan

 *comio wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> esiste qualche prodotto Router Adsl / WiFi che abbia un linux in pancia e che possa essere aggiornato? Mi interesserebbe la possibilità di metterci openvpn e netfilter per poter implementare un WiFi sicuro sicurisssimo.
> 
> Any idea?
> ...

 

dai uno sguardo ad openwrt credo sia quello che cerchi 

http://wiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da comio  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Fatto il merge del thread aperto da comio 

 

merci  :Smile:  ogni tanto mi capita.

----------

## power83

WEP 28bit craccata e motrato coe fare i u ideo su iternet......meglio il cavo dove possibile

----------

